# American with Questions on Student Visa/Schengen Visa?



## smb2012 (May 28, 2012)

Hello my fellow expats,

I am an American living in the UK on a Tier 4 Student Visa. The second half of my program is in Portugal. I am trying to figure out whether I could just enter on my tourist visa as the program is 3 months long whether than go through the long process of getting a visa. My other question that remains is, after I leave Portugal and move back to the UK, would I be able to visit any other countries in Europe since there is the rule of not spending over 90 days over the time frame of 180 days in Schengen Countries. It has been extremely hard to get a hold of the Portuguese Embassy in London, so I cannot get all of the answers that I need. I would love to hear if anyone else has any helpful insight. 

Thank you kindly!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Keep at it and get the right Visa, in the long run it will simplify your study time in Portugal and still leave the Schengen option open for the EU generally.


----------



## smb2012 (May 28, 2012)

Thank you for the advice. Did you have much trouble getting a hold of the embassy and getting the proper forms? They keep sending me Schengen Visa forms and I keep telling them that my student program goes longer than 3 months, so I need a different form. Finally just got appointment booked today at embassy, but not until July 2 and they charged me 24 pounds to schedule the appointment as they charge you 2 pounds per minute to book it. Now I am in the process of getting all of these different records and forms that they want translated into Portuguese. I know it will all work out eventually, but did not think it would be this difficult to get a student visa.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Useing Voipcheap on computer bypasses some of these heavily charged calls, or reduces costs.

As second half of your program is in Portugal then I would have thought the study centre your going to would have the appropriate connections and you'll reguire some sort of proof from them as regards acceptance on course, research etc.

I believe forms are available online at Embassy site.


----------



## Sonho (Jan 1, 2008)

It shouldn't be so difficult. What kind of program is it? When I went through the process for PT, I had a letter of invitation from the school, a contract for accomodation, proof of being able to pay for my stay there and proof of medical insurance. Then, it was a visit to the local embassy who was very helpful and everything was done. I guess it took about 6 weeks in total. When I ended up renewing, it was just a visit to the SEF in PT.


----------



## smb2012 (May 28, 2012)

canoeman said:


> Useing Voipcheap on computer bypasses some of these heavily charged calls, or reduces costs.
> 
> As second half of your program is in Portugal then I would have thought the study centre your going to would have the appropriate connections and you'll reguire some sort of proof from them as regards acceptance on course, research etc.
> 
> I believe forms are available online at Embassy site.


Thanks for the info on the website to make calls from!! I wish the schools could be of more help, but they just refer me to the embassy. Problem is the Embassy website does not work properly. The section for downloading forms does not work. Then you email the embassy and then send you paperwork, explaining that you will be there longer for 3 months and they keep sending me the Schengen Visa paperwork, but it says in bold letters at the top, if you need longer than 3 months, then do not apply for this visa. I sent an email back saying I need longer than 3 months, and then then sent me the residence visa for non-eu...which then asks me to get police reports, medical exams, housing contracts, etc. all translated into portuguese and then notarized. if you do the schengen you do not need all of this. Then today I get another version sent of what I need, still given the schengen application form, but different information that is needed. So I truly have no clue what I am supposed to give to them.


----------



## smb2012 (May 28, 2012)

Sonho said:


> It shouldn't be so difficult. What kind of program is it? When I went through the process for PT, I had a letter of invitation from the school, a contract for accomodation, proof of being able to pay for my stay there and proof of medical insurance. Then, it was a visit to the local embassy who was very helpful and everything was done. I guess it took about 6 weeks in total. When I ended up renewing, it was just a visit to the SEF in PT.


Thanks, I feel it should not be that difficult either, but since I am not coming directly from the US, I am living and studying in the UK right now. I am doing my Masters and the second semester is in Portugal. The program is 3.5 months. They keep giving me Schengen Visa application even though, being from the US I do not need this one as we can enter anywhere in EU for up to 90 days. I keep telling them I am a student from the US studying in the UK with a Tier 4 UK visa and will be in Portugal for over 3 months, and they keep sending me Schengen. One time they have sent me a longer stay form (which has so many different things i have to provide), but again have not been sent the proper application. Do you remember what your visa was classified as? Just trying to get it all sorted and finally now have an appointment at the Embassy in London.


----------



## smb2012 (May 28, 2012)

smb2012 said:


> Thanks, I feel it should not be that difficult either, but since I am not coming directly from the US, I am living and studying in the UK right now. I am doing my Masters and the second semester is in Portugal. The program is 3.5 months. They keep giving me Schengen Visa application even though, being from the US I do not need this one as we can enter anywhere in EU for up to 90 days. I keep telling them I am a student from the US studying in the UK with a Tier 4 UK visa and will be in Portugal for over 3 months, and they keep sending me Schengen. One time they have sent me a longer stay form (which has so many different things i have to provide), but again have not been sent the proper application. Do you remember what your visa was classified as? Just trying to get it all sorted and finally now have an appointment at the Embassy in London.


How long was your stay in Portugal? Thanks for your insight!


----------



## Sonho (Jan 1, 2008)

smb2012 said:


> Thanks, I feel it should not be that difficult either, but since I am not coming directly from the US, I am living and studying in the UK right now. I am doing my Masters and the second semester is in Portugal. The program is 3.5 months. They keep giving me Schengen Visa application even though, being from the US I do not need this one as we can enter anywhere in EU for up to 90 days. I keep telling them I am a student from the US studying in the UK with a Tier 4 UK visa and will be in Portugal for over 3 months, and they keep sending me Schengen. One time they have sent me a longer stay form (which has so many different things i have to provide), but again have not been sent the proper application. Do you remember what your visa was classified as? Just trying to get it all sorted and finally now have an appointment at the Embassy in London.


I got a student visa for one year. I was in Slovenia at the time of application. I literally went into the Embassy and filled out the paperwork, got the specific info that they asked for, they translated the majority of it for me and voila! It was done. Sounds like th UK Embassy is incompetent.

I renewed it for a second year while in PT at an SEF office.


----------

